# how to setup vm connected to vpn as a proxy server?



## rajcan (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, here's my situation. My school's got it's local intranet, and some course pages and the ssh servers can only be accessed either by being there on campus, or by connecting to vpn. Well I've got Windows 7 installed as well as cisco vpn, so I can connect with only one problem, and that's when I disconnect my wireless is messed up and I have to reboot my machine to get it to work properly. I do however have a virtual machine with freebsd 7.2 installed, and I can connect it to vpn with no problem what soever. I'm using VBox 3.1.6 to run it and it's network card is bridged to my wireless card. What I wanna do is setup that vm as a proxy server so that if I need to do something on campus, all I need to do is send my http requests through that server to get a response. My question is how do I go about doing that?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sure your campus won't allow _incoming_ VPN and/or proxy connections.


----------



## rajcan (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually yes they do, they provide a vpn client for windows and mac, and I took the profiles, converted them over to vpnc, and I can connect my vm to the network and access the course pages and ssh servers through that. What I wanna do is fire up my vm, and route http and ssh on my host system through that vm to my school's network. Ex. I wanna fire up Putty and tunnel it through my virtual machine to the network.


----------

